# Mavic Hubsets for 6-bolt to Centerlock Conversion?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a good price on a new set of Mavic Ksyrium Pro Disc Allroad wheels, however, they were only available with 6-bolt disc hubs and I'd prefer centerlock hubs. I'm a pretty light rider and would like to use Shimano's 140mm discs.

Does Mavic sell hubsets so I could 'convert' the wheels to have centerlock hubs? I'm guessing they don't, but....


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

It looks like there is no adapter, you have to buy the wheelset with either 6-bolt or centerlock hubs.
Makes sense, an adapter would move the rotor way out of alignment with the caliper.

Are you asking if you could buy new hubs and have them laced to the rims? Of course you could but that would make the expense way higher than what the wheelset is worth.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

You can easily convert center lock hubs for use with 6 bolt rotors, but you can't go the other way. Short video on the whole affair here. 

Centerlock to 6 bolt adapters really don't mess with spacing.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Are you asking if you could buy new hubs and have them laced to the rims? Of course you could but that would make the expense way higher than what the wheelset is worth.


Yeah, this is what I'm asking. I agree that it wouldn't likely be cost effective, but I thought I'd ask anyway. I don't see any decent option for 140mm discs with a 6 bolt pattern. It seems that I'll have to put unnecessarily large discs on the bike just because of the hubs. Oh well.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Yeah, this is what I'm asking. I agree that it wouldn't likely be cost effective, but I thought I'd ask anyway. I don't see any decent option for 140mm discs with a 6 bolt pattern. It seems that I'll have to put unnecessarily large discs on the bike just because of the hubs. Oh well.


You're not looking nearly hard enough. Avid/SRAM, SwissStop, Ashima - all available in 140mm. Tons of others too. I'm looking at wholesale vendor sites, but they're in stock there. You should have no more trouble finding 140 than you do 160


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

November Dave said:


> You're not looking nearly hard enough. Avid/SRAM, SwissStop, Ashima - all available in 140mm. Tons of others too. I'm looking at wholesale vendor sites, but they're in stock there. You should have no more trouble finding 140 than you do 160


Do you have any links to decent 2-peice, 6-bolt 140mm rotors? All I've found so far are 1-peice, off-brand rotors


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You should have done this research before you bought the wheels. And you probably would have also discovered what a lot of people think about Mavic wheels. 

You're also not looking very hard if you haven't come across these:

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/centerline-x-rotor


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> You should have done this research before you bought the wheels. And you probably would have also discovered what a lot of people think about Mavic wheels.


Yeah, I hear you... but what would you have done when you have the chance to get 30% off a wheelset and the sale ends in 20 minutes? (Nashbar sale) Not a lot of time to research, but crazy to pass-up!


----------

